# File Snake breeding ball



## RoryBreaker (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.ntnews.com.au/news/north...du-national-park/story-fnk0b1zt-1227479409123


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2015)

I think the only "attacking" going on is probably between the males. Nice pic though.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 13, 2015)

Something you would never see. Interesting.


----------

